# Vacuum pump for brake booster



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with installing an electric vacuum pump to supply the power booster?

My new 4 wheel power disc system is great, but in stop and go I'm using all the vacuum and getting a hard pedal. I do not have a radical cam. Thought about using a canister reservoir, but that is just masking the issue and I'm told they do not store enough to resolve low vacuum in traffic.

Saw this:








Electric Vacuum Pump Boosts Power for Low Vacuum Engines


You love big blocks, big cams, headers, and lots of noise. All the big stuff requires a lot more power. You'll need to boost vacuum power to your brakes.




techtalk.mpbrakes.com





Any opinions?
And no, I do not want to go hydro boost at this time or convert to manual...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I have no experience with them myself. Back when I was building my car, I knew I was going to use a relatively rowdy cam and was concerned about vacuum. I researched both vacuum pumps and hydroboost systems. 

I chose the latter, but I'm not trying to 'sell' you. The thing that I remember people saying about the pumps most often was that they worked fine, but were quite noisy.

In your case though, where you say you're "using all the vacuum", I'd be looking for problems first - like vacuum leaks or a defective booster. Have you put a gauge on it at idle to see how much vacuum you have?

Bear


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

]]]]


ylwgto said:


> Anyone have any experience with installing an electric vacuum pump to supply the power booster?
> 
> My new 4 wheel power disc system is great, but in stop and go I'm using all the vacuum and getting a hard pedal. I do not have a radical cam. Thought about using a canister reservoir, but that is just masking the issue and I'm told they do not store enough to resolve low vacuum in traffic.
> 
> ...


How much vacuum do you have at idle? I also have 4 wheel disc brakes and if I remember correctly I had like 14/15 at idle and had some concern's ... but work fine. I have a small booster.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I had hydroboost in my 2007 GMC 3/4 ton. The pump started going out. So I would brake in front of my house could hardly steer to keep it off the fence. I would attempt a left at a light it would turn cause the pump caught up. but i could not brake for 100ft past the turn. I guess its not worse than the engine dying on your but a least there was a warning. 
I assume that the pump was the issue. It did not leak. I was at my financial limit with this truck so I did not bother. First five years were great last two had more repairs than any two cars I owned.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

My reserve canister works great. Especially in traffic. The engine pulls high vacuum at idle, so the can is always filled... or empty? lol


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm getting good vacuum at idle (900rpm, tranny not engaged).

The booster is brand new. Dual diaphragm 8".

Maybe a canister would be enough? Not in love with the idea of yet another relay to find an ignition hot wire for to set up an electric pump.

Any other ideas? Is there a way to test the booster (I mean it works most of the time just fine, just in traffic stop and go I lose the pedal assist).


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like plenty. Whats your idle set at?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Have you tried a mityvac tool. You can build vacuum in the booster and see if it holds. It also good for bleeding brakes. Check vacuum canisters






SKF







www.skf.com


----------



## gkraushaar (Oct 4, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> Anyone have any experience with installing an electric vacuum pump to supply the power booster?
> 
> My new 4 wheel power disc system is great, but in stop and go I'm using all the vacuum and getting a hard pedal. I do not have a radical cam. Thought about using a canister reservoir, but that is just masking the issue and I'm told they do not store enough to resolve low vacuum in traffic.
> 
> ...


I have the same situation and put in a LEEDS vacuum pump(vane style, not the piston design) and it works great. I have a mild Edelbrock cam & new front disks that doesn't provide enough vacuum to my brake booster. The vacuum tank won't store enough vacuum and was ineffective. Finding a spot for it in 65 GTO was a little challenge, but I go it in. I had a sheet metal shop make a "box" with a front plate where the pump was bolted to, then bolted it to the radiator wall. It's quiet and works well. I have pics and you could call me at 651 207 7486 Greg.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have tested various cans and boosters with a vacuum pump. As for reserve canisters, if one can power up the brakes, HVAC, wipers, headlights, and astro vent, in a C3 vette, then they probably can do more than we credit them for. I live on the Jersey Shore, so my life is stop-and-go, tourist traffic, and Ive had no issues.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

RMTZ67 said:


> Looks like plenty. Whats your idle set at?


drops to about 700 in gear. smooth idle (once warm)


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

gkraushaar said:


> I have the same situation and put in a LEEDS vacuum pump(vane style, not the piston design) and it works great. I have a mild Edelbrock cam & new front disks that doesn't provide enough vacuum to my brake booster. The vacuum tank won't store enough vacuum and was ineffective. Finding a spot for it in 65 GTO was a little challenge, but I go it in. I had a sheet metal shop make a "box" with a front plate where the pump was bolted to, then bolted it to the radiator wall. It's quiet and works well. I have pics and you could call me at 651 207 7486 Greg.


thanks, I'll look it up


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

FYI, in my case, the valve adjustment was causing my vacuum loss.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> I have tested various cans and boosters with a vacuum pump. As for reserve canisters, if one can power up the brakes, HVAC, wipers, headlights, and astro vent, in a C3 vette, then they probably can do more than we credit them for. I live on the Jersey Shore, so my life is stop-and-go, tourist traffic, and Ive had no issues.



Probably going to try the canister first, simple. 

Where is a good place to mount it, firewall adjacent to booster? Will it fit there? Hate putting more holes in the already "holy" firewall!

they are pretty simple devices, so I imagine this one from Jegs would do it?





JEGS 63010: Vacuum Reserve Canister Black [5 in. D x 7 in. L] - JEGS High Performance


Buy JEGS 63010 at JEGS: JEGS Vacuum Reserve Canister Black [5 in. D x 7 in. L]. Guaranteed lowest price!




www.jegs.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I used the Comp Cams one and I mounted it on the rear of the passenger-side, inner fender, then I formed a steel line to the booster. I can take a pic later.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> I used the Comp Cams one and I mounted it on the rear of the passenger-side, inner fender, then I formed a steel line to the booster. I can take a pic later.


awesome, thanks


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

My cougar has a large canister in the front drivers fender.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Sorry for how dark it is


----------



## Chevythedog (Dec 13, 2019)

I had same issue. I tried a canister 1st, helped just a little. I purchased an electric vacuum pump that is stock the newer gm v8 vehicles [caddilac]. About $60 bucks on ebay, even was chrome. I purchased a vacuum switch from Amazon for about $20. Wired in a relay. Pump only runs when vacuum is needed. Quite and works great. Way cheaper then the $400 systems. Can send pictures if needed.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> Anyone have any experience with installing an electric vacuum pump to supply the power booster?
> 
> My new 4 wheel power disc system is great, but in stop and go I'm using all the vacuum and getting a hard pedal. I do not have a radical cam. Thought about using a canister reservoir, but that is just masking the issue and I'm told they do not store enough to resolve low vacuum in traffic.
> 
> ...


My cam is much rougher than yours, and I sit in stop and go traffic, for hours, without issue. Did you install a vacuum can and bleed the brakes really well? Give me a buzz if you have issues.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Hmm... dont know why this showed up as a new thread, anyway, I assume its resolved?


----------

